# What cities have their EMS and Fire Departments separate?



## JJ Vagabond (Jan 7, 2016)

I just became an EMT-B. I want to work with a 911 service, but I don't really want to be a firefighter. I know most cities have their EMS and Fire Departments as one. Does anyone know of any medium to large cities where EMS personnel do just EMS and not firefighting? Thanks.


----------



## Drax (Jan 8, 2016)

New York
Detriot
New Orleans


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 8, 2016)

Denver
Boston
Chicago (I think?)
Pittsburgh
Buffalo
Charlotte
Honolulu
Many cities in Florida


These were all off the top of my head in about ten seconds of trying. The options are endless, particularly if you include something nebulous like "medium cities." FD transport certainly isn't the only model out there. Many cities have Fire Departments that provide some level of EMS service but don't transport, and many others can't handle all the transports so may work with another agency to help handle call volume.


----------



## 46Young (Jan 8, 2016)

City and County of Charleston, South Carolina, Richmond VA, Nassau County NY


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 8, 2016)

I really only know if the ones in Colorado, but they are - 

-  Boulder, Longmont, Rural boulder county- AMR
-  Golden - AMR ( run under the boulder operation) 
-  Denver - Denver Health (hospital based)
-  Colorado Springs - AMR
-  Pueblo - AMR
-  Aurora - Falck
-  Canon City - AMR 
-  Fort Collins - Poudre Valley (hospital based)
-  Greeley/Weld County - Banner Health (hospital based) 
- Summit County - Summit County Ambulance Service


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 8, 2016)

Depends where you are.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2016)

Texas has a lot of them, where the city or county runs ems as a standalone service.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2016)

The majority of SoCal uses private ambulances that are not associated with the fire department.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 9, 2016)

Drax said:


> New York
> Detriot
> New Orleans



I just read an article that Detroit is moving towards integration as we speak.  I'm not entirely sure what the future holds there, but just be aware of that..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> The majority of SoCal uses private ambulances that are not associated with the fire department.


I don't think that's quite what the OP is talking about. It sounds like they are asking about third service systems, not private.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 10, 2016)

San Jose, CA


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 10, 2016)

Cleveland (OH) fire and EMS is separate (for now anyways)


----------



## Tony431 (Jan 11, 2016)

Chicago Fire/Ems is separate. 2 of my friends work as a Paramedic in Chicago. You have to live in the city within 6 mos after getting hired. Its a very good job with benefits, lots of OT and good pay after 3 yrs. Jan/Feb VERY COLD MONTHS. Clean background record and physically fit- easy to get on as a medic with no experience(they precept you for a year) Very busy department. I work in the area as a FF/Medic. I heard they will be taking applications soon. You made need ALS cert but not sure.


----------



## Tour 1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Philadelphia Fire Dept.
Single role medics
The Phila Fire Dept hires single role paramedics and EMT's. You have the same benefits and union and station as the firefighters. 
Medics and EMT's work 42/hr work week.
Residency required after 6 months.
After 5 years, option to move out of the city is available.
Accepting applications from 2/1-2/19.
https://phila.peopleadmin.com/postings/27459


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 6, 2016)

City of Indianapolis. Separate EMS (IEMS) and fire (IFD).


----------



## Tony431 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 6, 2016)

So...what area are you curious about?


----------



## Jkass9966 (Feb 6, 2016)

JJ Vagabond said:


> I just became an EMT-B. I want to work with a 911 service, but I don't really want to be a firefighter. I know most cities have their EMS and Fire Departments as one. Does anyone know of any medium to large cities where EMS personnel do just EMS and not firefighting? Thanks.



Temple,tx - Scott and White EMS (private)
Austin,TX- austin travis County (civil service)

I work for scott and white right now. Temple fire shows up to all P1 and P2 calls on an engine, always good when you need extra hands. They're always hiring like mad. Massive call volume. I've heard good things about austin travis County, but again they're swamped as well from what I hear.


----------



## Tony431 (Feb 7, 2016)

Im mostly interested in the southeast area-warm and sunny metro cities.


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 7, 2016)

Tony431 said:


> Im mostly interested in the southeast area-warm and sunny metro cities.



Stop hijacking the thread as if you're the OP.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 7, 2016)

Tony431 said:


> Im mostly interested in the southeast area-warm and sunny metro cities.


Should be easy for you, fire-based EMS in large, busy, desirable cities barely get enough applicants to fill vacant positions.


----------



## Tony431 (Feb 9, 2016)

Underoath87 said:


> Stop hijacking the thread as if you're the OP.[/QUOTE
> 
> #underoath87.. What in the hell are you talking abt? Hijacking the thread??  Im replying to medics that giving me information. I DONT know you and you sure dont know me..  Whatever OP means, you can kiss my A*#..... Stay in your lane #underoath87..


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 9, 2016)

Tony, OP= original poster (i.e. The person who started the thread and that we were replying to). You just randomly jumped in and started acting as though it were your thread and the replies were directed at you.

Is this your first time on a message board?


----------



## Ryan Morris (Feb 13, 2016)

All EMS should be separate from FIRE , Each state has legislative laws that separate the agencies and Then there comes these budget changes or special needs of finance at fire for more grants and or equipment , so Fire sucks it up , calling it a money saver and truthfully its not by any means , And this has developed a huge misguidance in understanding the differences and such at the general public's view of what EMERGENCY MEDICAL SERVICES REALLY IS.... It was never intended to be FIRE related , It came from the Funeral Businesses , Not from FIRE , TO MANY MISUNDERSTANDINGS OF EMS .. Its a shame and it has caused discredit and recognition as needed and demanded by EMS who have earned their status . Many will argue with this , but all in all it is the truth , just start researching. You will see for your self and how much the education and facts have been altered . Its shameful....


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ryan Morris said:


> All EMS should be separate from FIRE , Each state has legislative laws that separate the agencies and Then there comes these budget changes or special needs of finance at fire for more grants and or equipment , so Fire sucks it up , calling it a money saver and truthfully its not by any means , And this has developed a huge misguidance in understanding the differences and such at the general public's view of what EMERGENCY MEDICAL SERVICES REALLY IS.... It was never intended to be FIRE related , It came from the Funeral Businesses , Not from FIRE , TO MANY MISUNDERSTANDINGS OF EMS .. Its a shame and it has caused discredit and recognition as needed and demanded by EMS who have earned their status . Many will argue with this , but all in all it is the truth , just start researching. You will see for your self and how much the education and facts have been altered . Its shameful....


Good luck with that


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 13, 2016)

Boston, Worcester, Pittsburgh (kind of), NYC EMS (run by fire, but a separate department that only does EMS), Austin-Travis County, Wake County, Lee County.

And maybe, if there is an EMS god, Washington DC sometime in the future!


----------



## pghmedic580 (Mar 8, 2016)

SFFD has a separate EMS and Suppression divisions. 
San Francisco Fire and SF Dept of Public Health Ambulances merged in 1997. EMT's and Paramedics in EMS are single role.  There are FF/EMT's and FF/Medics working on rigs. 
Working EMS for SFFD is pretty much the holy grail.


----------



## Ryan Morris (Mar 8, 2016)

JJ Vagabond said:


> I just became an EMT-B. I want to work with a 911 service, but I don't really want to be a firefighter. I know most cities have their EMS and Fire Departments as one. Does anyone know of any medium to large cities where EMS personnel do just EMS and not firefighting? Thanks.


Indianapolis EMS is separate


----------



## Ryan Morris (Mar 8, 2016)

Indianapolis EMS  and like all others just depends on where you are or would like to be


----------



## pghmedic580 (Mar 11, 2016)

Boston EMS is a separate agency, and they are hiring!


----------



## Firemedic123 (Mar 22, 2016)

On the top of my head:

Buffalo
EMS is through a private company, Rural/Metro EMS

FDNY

Atlanta
Grady EMS, hospital based

Oklahoma City, Tulsa
EMSA, private

Fort Worth
Medstar, private

Austin
Austin Travis county EMS

Detroit

Flint

Las Vegas
AMR, private
Medicwest, private


----------

